# E3



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2010)

E3 is in about 6 hours or so, well the first conference that is

Microsoft will be in the spot first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so yeah anyone tuning in? Which conference are you most interested in? 

For those who won't be physically able to be there or don't have the TV reception it can be found at gamespot live streams as usual

*Today June 14:*

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/microsoft-e3/

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ubisoft-e3/

Can't wait for the surprises; if any.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm following the MS's one today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also the Nintendo and Sony one tomorrow.

Obviously the one I'm more interested in is the Nintendo one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for the 3DS announcement (and maybe the Wii HiFi?)!

I'll probably follow the Sony one too, since I'm now also a PS3 owner, but I expect to see MOVE everywhere, with its pretty Wii games copycats!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll be watching it online... The Microsoft one at least. Not really interested in what Ubisoft or EA have to say. Just the big 3.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2010)

youtube is also streaming it live.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> youtube is also streaming it live.



nice 

my bandwidth quota is so going to finish in these 3 days to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3GB no way near enough for todays world ... fail Lebanon


----------



## popoffka (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll watch Microsoft's and Sony's ones just to laugh at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And of course, I'll watch the Nintendo's one. I just can't wait to see how that 3DS looks like!


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

following all of them...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2010)

World Cup + exams, so no time at all to do anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to see the 3DS though!
Will definitely go to GBAtemp in a few days to check out the latest news.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

nuts, i can only watch ubisoft, the rest would have already started.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2010)

Why is that, time zone issues ? 

well the first conference Mircosoft starts at 8:00pm here, should be a nice evening and night watching them all i suppose.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh man I got the time mix up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought all of them was going to be tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up.  

btw I TRY to watch them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , big 3 I mean.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 14, 2010)

Probably just watch the highlights. If I've time I may watch the Nintendo one. 3DS announcement should be cool.


----------



## waffle1995 (Jun 14, 2010)

which e3 conference has the 3ds in it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 14, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> which e3 conference has the 3ds in it.


Nintendo of course.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 14, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> which e3 conference has the 3ds in it.


Nintendo's obviously.

Gonna be watching them all, Microsoft's starts tonight at 6:30 for me and i'll be watching it via Microsoft's own stream


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 14, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> which e3 conference has the 3ds in it.



Nintendo has it...

I'm going to watch M$ and Nintendo's conferences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looking forward to 3DS.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 14, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> which e3 conference has the 3ds in it.


A wild guess: Sony's ?





http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/nintendo-e3/


edit: wow, I'm slow today


----------



## waffle1995 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> waffle1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well my question was dumn.
nintendo conference tommorrow can't wait


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am most definitely tuning in.


----------



## DCG (Jun 14, 2010)

if the 3DS will be that good, it might make it into the news


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2010)

1 hour and counting !

Please MS, we want that slim 360 rumor to be true !


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm gonna watch Microsoft, then Nintendo's, and last Sony's but I might watch EA's.
Also anyone watching it on Spike TV like me?


----------



## Devin (Jun 14, 2010)

56 Minutes! LET'S COUNT DOWN!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ugh. 
I have school so I can't watch the entire streaming. I'm definitely going to watch the entire conference when I get home. I always watch Nintendo's press conferences. The wait is killing me!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 15, 2010)

count down what? pls give me a link!


----------



## doeo (Jun 15, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol your electricity's gonna go off while you're watching E3.
That's how awesome lebanon is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love lebanon xD


----------

